# برنامج earth work



## mohanad_palmyra (20 يونيو 2009)

هو برنامج لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لاعمال الطرق وهو النسخة الاولى من البرنامج المعتمد لدى وزارة النقل بالمملكة العربية السعودية
حمل البرنامج
من هنا

أو 

من هنا

بعد تحميل البرنامج فك الضغط عنه بواسطة winrar ثم اعمال install ثم اعد تشغيل الجهاز
وانسخ جميع الملفات من الملف المرفق الى الملف الذى تم الاعداد داخله في PROGRAM FILES
وابدأ بفتح EW2 أو EW3 




لا تنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## ضبعان (21 يونيو 2009)

شكراً...........................


----------



## هانى عامر (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن احمد (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلوم ماتتمنى وترغب وألف شكر
جهد رائع ومتميز أخي الكريم


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (22 يونيو 2009)

اطلب الشرح للبرنامج لو سمحت


----------



## النيل الأسمر (22 يونيو 2009)

نرجوا الاصدار الجديد لأن القديم يعمل علي الأجهزة القديمة فقط وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (22 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء

شكراً لكم جميعاً

و إنشاء الله القادم سينال أعجابكم...

و الله الموفق...


----------



## المصمم الاول1 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed7788 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اتمنى افيدكم جميعا*
*اى استفسار بالبرنامج*
*انا باذن الله تحت امركم*
*والله الموفق*​


----------



## رضا المرسى على (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## علاء الملوانى (19 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلوم ماتتمنى وترغب وألف شكر


----------



## عمرو عبدالفتاح إبر (16 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك جدا لكن لللأسف الرابط مش شغال بدخل بيقول الملف مش موجود


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*اتمنى افيدكم جميعا*
*اى استفسار بالبرنامج*
*انا باذن الله تحت امركم*
*والله الموفق*​


----------



## مطيع داحش القطواني (27 مارس 2014)

كيف أستطيع أن أتعلم برنامج earth work ؟


----------



## abdallha146 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

* ahmed7788*اخي انا اتعلم البرنامج النسخة الجديده واجد صعوبه في التعامل مع البرنامج حاولت ارسال رساله لك لكنس لم استطع ارجو منك المساعده وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الامير حسن (16 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 نوفمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_mohamed_civ (22 نوفمبر 2014)

البرنامج مش موجود فى اللينك ده 
ممكن تنزله تانى


----------



## G.taher (1 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## G.taher (1 أغسطس 2015)

اخي الكريم الملف غير موجود رجاء رفعه مره اخري


----------



## quarry (25 سبتمبر 2015)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## زين العابدين احمد (18 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (2 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ,,, ممكن كيفية نصب البرنامج (الأصدار الجديد ) بالفديو


----------



## وائل الكومي (14 ديسمبر 2015)

عزيزى اللينك غير متوفر


----------

